# KODI + Pass Though/Surround Sound Questions



## dominicoo (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi. I have been using a Fire Stick (second generation) for several years running Kodi to strictly play H.264/H.265 (AC3) files off my computer via Samba (nothing else other than occasional Netflix). I have an Onkyo TX-NR414 receiver with 5.1 surround sound. My old fire stick has been dying and I need to get a replacement device. I was thinking of upgrading to a Fire Stick 4k, but apparently the Fire Stick 4k's latest update (Fire OS 6.2.7.7) created a passthrough audio problem in Kodi where Kodi can no longer pass through Dolby (that is a complete deal-breaker for my setup). This may or may not be fixed via future Amazon updates, but I want to migrate away from Amazon anyway because I love Chromecast and my entire house uses Google assistant, which is why my research led me to the TS4K and CCwGTV. I'm leaning TS4K, but I have a few quesitons.

Would the TS4K work well for my simple setup? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think TS4K may have its own passthrough problem with Kodi (can't tell if this applies to my situation)? What I'm trying to do is simply run Kodi on the TS4K and pass through Dolby/DTS to my Onkyo receiver while playing H.264/H.265 (AC3) files off my computer via Samba. A last question I have is with respect to auto frame rate. Kodi has an option called "Adjust Disply Refresh Rate" which worked nicely on the Fire Stick to instruct the TV to switch to 24Hz, etc, based on the video file. This would be nice with TS4K, but not a deal-breaker.


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm using 3 4k firesticks without any problem with refresh changes or passthrough in kodi. But here's my favorite kodi player. UHD and 3D in kodi! I use this on my main TV along with a stick for the kids' kodi profiles.
Vero - OSMC


----------



## dominicoo (Jan 27, 2021)

rbronco21 said:


> I'm using 3 4k firesticks without any problem with refresh changes or passthrough in kodi. But here's my favorite kodi player. UHD and 3D in kodi! I use this on my main TV along with a stick for the kids' kodi profiles.
> Vero - OSMC


Is your Firestick 4K not having passthrough issues currently? On every forum, there are discussions about the latest software update (Fire OS 6.2.7.7) breaking passthrough on the FS4K, with only a "partial" workaround by using a special Kodi build.


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

dominicoo said:


> Is your Firestick 4K not having passthrough issues currently? On every forum, there are discussions about the latest software update (Fire OS 6.2.7.7) breaking passthrough on the FS4K, with only a "partial" workaround by using a special Kodi build.


Sorry, I didn't watch this post. You're right, I didn't notice the update and loss of passthrough. I was already running Kodi 19 RC1 so I changed these settings to get the best output available. I am getting 5.1, but I am not sure if it is passthrough. I do not get TrueHD passthrough for sure, but I am not sure that ever worked.

No passthrough after latest FireOS Update 6.2.7.7


----------

